# Time to renew membership????



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

How do I know when it's time?

Will I get a reminder of some sort? I'm fairly sure I took out a two year membership about two years ago.

Mr Wallsendmag - - - OTY.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VicTT said:


> How do I know when it's time?
> 
> Will I get a reminder of some sort? I'm fairly sure I took out a two year membership about two years ago.
> 
> Mr Wallsendmag - - - OTY.


The membership lasts for 8 issues so it not a set time if you let me have your surname I'll check when I get home.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

This is a good question, which I was just about to ask.

Matt


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Matt B said:


> This is a good question, which I was just about to ask.
> 
> Matt


You've got 2 more issues yet to run from your membership.

Nick


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

when is the next mag due out guys?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> when is the next mag due out guys?


Soon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Only had one mag so far, cant wait for next one


----------

